# First HDR with the Sony NEX 6



## vipgraphx (Dec 11, 2013)

So got a sony NEX 6 late last night, charged the battery and hit the sack. This morning I went out and took a quick test HDR of this tractor. Not to bad, still have to get it use to the controls.

First impressions, I was quite impressed with image quality. Very sharp images thus far. I did manually adjust the exposures because the auto bracket in this camera is .3ev So I shot three exposures at -2,0,+2. I can see this becoming a potential problem for me at least as I am used to the nikon system with a timer set to do them all. With my d700 I was able to do these very very fast with the grip which is ideal for sunset and preventing ghosting in the sun. If I have to take the time to adjust each exposure in these instances I will lose the placement of the sun causing an oval shape. Not a horrible problem but a potential problem, we will have to see.

The other problem I had is that I am running photoshop CS5 on a MAC and I had to download the Adobe DNG image converter to convert sonys RAW files. Camera RAW in photoshop does not want to open up those files. SO this could also be a potential problem when doing many photos. Photomatix did not like those sony raw files at all turned everything pink........???? IF I chose to upgrade to PhotoShop CC it does open up these sony files without the converter but I like the older camera raw better. Once again not a horrible issue but could be time consuming as I am adding that extra step.

So far that is it for now..I will continue to test this camera out if this does not work out I am going to give the Nikon D7100 a world.




tractor by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 11, 2013)

Aperture 2 won't open my nex files, but aperture 3 does, so I would imagine a newer photoshop would also support the files.    

 I have the nex 7, but they updated exposure bracketing and I can do +-3 ev. I would imagine the 6 can do the same since it was released later, but maybe the setup is different.  

    On the 7, I scroll through the shooting menu (self timer, continuous, then it says brk) when I have that selected down below it my soft key turns into "option" 2select there I can choose .3, .7, 1, 2, or ,3. EV.  Maybe that will help?


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks I just tried that and blam it worked....thanks!!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 11, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> Thanks I just tried that and blam it worked....thanks!!


Glad it worked for you!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 11, 2013)

The only bummer is that you have to press the shutter three times, so a remote might be something worth investing In! They are only like 6$ on amazon. I'm not sure why they haven't updated that feature yet.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 11, 2013)

You can hold down the shutter and it will do all three continuously.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 11, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> You can hold down the shutter and it will do all three continuously.



Yes but depending on shutter speeds this can cause camera Shake.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 11, 2013)

To bad they could not just put an auto timer like the nikons


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 11, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> To bad they could not just put an auto timer like the nikons



I know!! And the technology is in there since the self timer can take 3 shots, so it would just be a simple software update. I'm surprised Trey Ratcliff hasn't requested it. He seems to always get what he wants from sony when he asks ;-)


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah maybe in the near future if they don't put all their focus on their mirror less full frames.


----------

